# REAR MOUNTED TURBO



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO SHARE ONE OF OUR LATEST BUILDS WITH YOU GUYS.
1988 560SL MULTI PORT INJECTION
GARRET T3/T4 60-1
VERY INTERESTING SETUP, WILL UP DATE WITH END RESULT SHORTLY


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (lightsout)*

hurry up and build !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i always liked those cars, just wish there was more power, this should be interesting.


_Modified by jimivr6 at 4:30 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (jimivr6)*

nice


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

awsome,I cant wait for a vid,and edit
will it be intercooled ??? AWIC ??? that would be so dope


_Modified by mcdub at 9:26 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice, I've never seen a turbo R107
What are you gonna do about the fueling/ignition? Keeping the CIS?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Kinda new to this.. but would the exhaust being so close to the gas tank be an issue? I realize the old exhaust exited the same area.. but would imagine there to be more heat generated now.
Looks great tho! Where in NYC you located?


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Nice, I've never seen a turbo R107
What are you gonna do about the fueling/ignition? Keeping the CIS?

Yeah i am keeping the CIS system as it has lots of fuel for the boost level we are going to be running.
we also have a friend in town that knows his way around this system very well, he does alot of old porsches.


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Kinda new to this.. but would the exhaust being so close to the gas tank be an issue? I realize the old exhaust exited the same area.. but would imagine there to be more heat generated now.
Looks great tho! Where in NYC you located?

Thats actually not the gas tank. thats the spare tire. I am in FL, i need to change that.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (lightsout)*

my buddies and i did this on a mk4 supra mounted a huge turbo .91 in front and mount a ford 6.0l powerstroke turbo in the back just under tires as well the car made over 1800hp . it is a good design people do this in 240sx's and s2000's all the time . 
love to see final product , with video action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_my buddies and i did this on a mk4 supra mounted a huge turbo .91 in front and mount a ford 6.0l powerstroke turbo in the back just under tires as well the car made over 1800hp . it is a good design people do this in 240sx's and s2000's all the time . 
love to see final product , with video action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah STS has nothing but good luck with setups such as this. I will update with new pics and vids.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (lightsout)*

I'm gunna see where this goes


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Cool stuff! There is a guy on here who did this in a mk3 jetta
DARROWAUDI or w/e


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pubahs)*

rossbomber did it on his 94 jetta vr too.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I'd like to learn more about this. Anyone have links to some of the aforementioned builds?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (lightsout)*

great setup..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ideas for oil pump setup yet?
we did a twin turbo suburban like this. biggest issue was the oil return pump.
we had to make a tank to drain the oil into then a pump to return it...
blew a turbo before we learned that








if you want or need any info or help...just let us know


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: REAR MOUNTED TURBO (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_great setup..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ideas for oil pump setup yet?
we did a twin turbo suburban like this. biggest issue was the oil return pump.
we had to make a tank to drain the oil into then a pump to return it...
blew a turbo before we learned that








if you want or need any info or help...just let us know

We some phone calls and found a place here in town that has these pumps instock. I did some exhaust work on a 993 911 that has that setup on it, so i made something like it.


----------

